# Star Trek Voyager: Fan baut beeindruckende Tricorder-Nachbildung in drei Jahren



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Voyager: Fan baut beeindruckende Tricorder-Nachbildung in drei Jahren*

                    Ein Star-Trek-Fan und ambitionierter Bastler hat den Tricorder aus der Voyager-Serie nachgebaut und eine Replik erschaffen, die es mit dem Original mehr als aufnehmen kann. Das Ergebnis ist so beeindruckend, dass jedem Trekkie das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft.

                    Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Voyager: Fan baut beeindruckende Tricoder-Nachbildung in drei Jahren*


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Respekt!
Ich bewundere immer wieder Menschen, die sich solche Projekte ausdenken und so zielstrebig umsetzen.
Cool das der Tricorder nicht nur bunt blinkt, sondern scheinbar auch verschiedene Funktionen hat.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (21. Januar 2022)

Tricorder bitte! Mit *r! *

Ansonsten wirklich cool. Als Kind wollte ich auch einen haben, aber die Plastikdinger, die man kaufen konnte, waren echt teuer und konnten auch nicht viel.


----------



## GxGamer (21. Januar 2022)

*klugscheisser aktiviert* Erinnert mich mehr an den medizinischen Tricorder 

*klugscheisser aus*


----------



## chill_eule (22. Januar 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Tricorder bitte! Mit *r!*


Aber echt mal 
Und die Feedback-Funktion ist bei News deaktivert, also kann man Frau Petzold auch nicht mal schnell ne e-mail schicken.
Im verlinkten Video steht es sogar richtig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte berichtigen! 

@Topic: Geiles Teil! Haben will!


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2022)

Die letzte gute Replik gab es von Playmates zu TNG und für die wirft man jetzt Goldbarren auf Ebay den ausnahmslos gierigen Sellern hinterher. :B


----------

